
Twitch Plays Pokemon (Enter button inputs via chat!) - hopfog
http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon
======
awkwit
I played this for 5 minutes. In this time we walked around in a tight circle,
ended up in some wild grass and had one fight.

